# BJJ and dental implants



## amarillo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm interested in beginning BJJ training but I just spent the last year getting dental implants fitted in place of my two upper front teeth which got knocked out when I was assaulted last year. I'm going to ask my dentist how sturdy the implants are for something like BJJ, and of course would wear a fitted mouthguard, but I need some advice from people who know BJJ so I have information to give him.

I know literally nothing about BJJ beyond what I've seen in MMA fights so how likely is it I will get hit in the mouth in sparring? Sparring is purely positional and grappling/holding in BJJ right? No hitting to the head etc?

I wouldn't be doing any MMA or competing, just BJJ training including sparring.

These dental implants were ridiculously expensive (like Â£2k per tooth) so I'd really like some advice before I go into this. If there's a decent chance I might damage them then I may just accept that it's not feasible, but if it's pretty unlikely then I'd like to know so I can confer with the dentist.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mate, you should be fine, if you're worried about it speak with a dentist and maybe get a gumshield fitted for you by them.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

2k per tooth seriously? i would have lived without them, but for bjj you should be fine as theres no striking


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Still go for the mouthguard. Personally I have never been hit in the mouth but occidents do happen, so invest in a fitted mouthgard. Many people do regardless, so it'll definitely be a good investment if on top of any normal worries you also have to mind 4k.

For your peace of mind, perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea to just check out youtube for BJJ videos. What you see is very likely what you'll get.


----------



## amarillo (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok cool, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Still go for the mouthguard. Personally I have never been hit in the mouth but *occidents* do happen, so invest in a fitted mouthgard. Many people do regardless, so it'll definitely be a good investment if on top of any normal worries you also have to mind 4k.
> 
> For your peace of mind, perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea to just check out youtube for BJJ videos. What you see is very likely what you'll get.


oh my god was that a spelling mistake or just a word i'm unaware of?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> oh my god was that a spelling mistake or just a word i'm unaware of?


The latter. And there's more where this comes from, you wait and see.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> The latter. And there's more where this comes from, you wait and see.


there are many words i'm unaware of as i'm not all that bright, but thankfully i have hobbies other than reading the dictonary :happy:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> there are many words i'm unaware of as i'm not all that bright, but thankfully i have hobbies other than reading the *dictonary* :happy:


It's not too late to start. :rofl:


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

imy said:


> it's not too late to start. :rofl:


burn!


----------

